# Wrapped Up



## astoria59 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am coming back to a love of macro. This time I am really trying to learn. So any cc that can be offered is appreciated. I am using a Sony a700 with a Tamron 180mm macro. I went with A priority-f/10 - 1/200 - ISO 6400-with flash. I am trying to improve my dof. I think I did well. It is an improvement over other shots I have done in auto setting. I noticed using my flash netted me better results. Oh, I didn't use a tripod. Maybe I should?



L click on the photo to enlarge. Thank you.


----------



## motta (Jan 10, 2011)

Why would you up the iso to 6400 if you're using a flash?


----------



## astoria59 (Jan 10, 2011)

I didn't, the camera did it automatically. I wasn't shooting completely in manual...not that brave yet!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 11, 2011)

I liked it; simple, yet beautiful

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Jan 11, 2011)

You have wonderful shots in your Flickr ; really awesome

Regards, once again


----------

